# what security do you you on your gentoo server?

## leonchik1976

i have a lot of problem with selinux profiles, how do you secure your gentoo server?

----------

## Jimini

At the moment, I'm familiarizing myself with SELinux yet. My server only works in my private network, so it is mainly secured against attacks from "the outside".

- a kernel, as small as possible, which provides support only for the things I really need and use

- a strict iptables-script

- fail2ban

- most services with connection to the outside run on non-standard ports

- things that are run as cronjobs, like clamav, chkrootkit, rkhunter, aide...

- I also take a look at iptstate -1 at least one time per day

But: what exactly are your problems? I am sure there is a way to fix this.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## leonchik1976

when i installed selinux at first, it denied everything, i couldn't do nothing with system, but then i reinstall the whole server, now selinux is stucked at disabled, and i can't get enforcing mode anyway

----------

